# nursing in cyprus



## photogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

are there any nurses out over here that can tell me their experience in this field. i am currently in cyprus and need to get info on this subject.

thanks


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

photogirl said:


> Hi
> 
> are there any nurses out over here that can tell me their experience in this field. i am currently in cyprus and need to get info on this subject.
> 
> thanks






Hiya 

I am a UK midwife and i have had so many problems getting registered .... im more than happy to give you as much info as i can... i wish i had known the pitfalls before we came out here

linda 

happy for you to telephone if that is easier


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

It does appear that certain occupations and professions experience more trouble than others. I suppose the authorities are using a process of protecting their own people and practices as well as ensuring that onle relevantly qualified individuals are registered. After all we dont want medical staff who are not correctly trained.


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

grumpy said:


> It does appear that certain occupations and professions experience more trouble than others. I suppose the authorities are using a process of protecting their own people and practices as well as ensuring that onle relevantly qualified individuals are registered. After all we dont want medical staff who are not correctly trained.


I understand that Grumpy but nursing professionals go through stringent checks in the UK before employment and as Cyprus is an EU country our skills should be transferable!! The nursing and Midwifery council in Nicosia should provide a pack of what is needed here!! 

but point taken!!


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree Linda however SHOULD is a mighty big word in this context.

After all would you be happy being treated be a midwife from Khatmandu ?

Or one from Mumbai where the degree cost 400 rupees, etc etc.

Yes were in the EU, but theres also much of the European cultures and habits that would not be acceptable in the UK, so we just have to give a little.


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

grumpy said:


> I agree Linda however SHOULD is a mighty big word in this context.
> 
> After all would you be happy being treated be a midwife from Khatmandu ?
> 
> ...


Yes I certainly did give a little .... I got laid off after 7 weeks so now im unemployed!!! and i was sensible i got a job first before i moved here!!!


----------



## photogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

LINDYLOO52 said:


> Hiya
> 
> I am a UK midwife and i have had so many problems getting registered .... im more than happy to give you as much info as i can... i wish i had known the pitfalls before we came out here
> 
> ...


hi

would love to talk to to you. dont know how to send you a private message, or i would send you my cypriot number, can you send me a private message please

thanks

helen


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

photogirl said:


> hi
> 
> would love to talk to to you. dont know how to send you a private message, or i would send you my cypriot number, can you send me a private message please
> 
> ...


helen click on lindis name and a drop down will appear.
Click on send private message .


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes you would hope that medical staff are well trained, but that was not our recent experience at the State Maternity hospital in Nicosia, where my wife was recently butchered in a botched C section by an incompetent but senior Cypriot surgeon. We're planning to have any further deliveries in the UK! Thankfully the twins are both healthy and doing fine, but my wife has had to undergo daily and extremely painful would treatment at a private clinic to rectify the damage. In our dealings with the state hospital the staff, nurses, doctors, midwives and surgeons were all local. There seem to be more foreign staff at the private clinics, but as the recent Legionnaire's outbreak has shown, standards at these Institutions are also questionable - unfortunately we were caught up in that too, and were left high and dry when our preferred hospital was closed by the governement because of the Legionnaire's outbreak just a few days before my wife delivered. The doctors and staff there would not even answer calls - they simply abandoned their patients. All in all I don't have much faith in the Cypriot medical facilities either state or private!


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

kimonas said:


> Yes you would hope that medical staff are well trained, but that was not our recent experience at the State Maternity hospital in Nicosia, where my wife was recently butchered in a botched C section by an incompetent but senior Cypriot surgeon. We're planning to have any further deliveries in the UK! Thankfully the twins are both healthy and doing fine, but my wife has had to undergo daily and extremely painful would treatment at a private clinic to rectify the damage. In our dealings with the state hospital the staff, nurses, doctors, midwives and surgeons were all local. There seem to be more foreign staff at the private clinics, but as the recent Legionnaire's outbreak has shown, standards at these Institutions are also questionable - unfortunately we were caught up in that too, and were left high and dry when our preferred hospital was closed by the governement because of the Legionnaire's outbreak just a few days before my wife delivered. The doctors and staff there would not even answer calls - they simply abandoned their patients. All in all I don't have much faith in the Cypriot medical facilities either state or private!


Hello

I am a UK registered midwife and i am so so sorry to hear of your wife's terrible experience this really is not acceptable

Just wanted to say hope she recovers soon and is able to enjoy being a mum.. and twins what a bonus.... both my daughters have a set of twins each ..

Are you in the papthos area? i would be more than happy to come and talk to your wife if it would help

Linda


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Kimonas I am sorry to hear your wife has had such a hard time. 
However I know of many people who have nothing but great things to say about the Cypriot hospitals and many who have had bad experiences in Uk hospitals. My stepsons wife was left unattended for ages during labour and as a result the baby got into trouble, stopped breathing and nearly died. She now suffers from cerebal palsey as a result.
So while I can totally understand why you are so bitter about the hospitals here I do think that it is unfair to say all Cypriot hospitals are bad.
A neighbour of mine had to have a triple heart bypass and he had it under the Cypriot national health even though he is English and he is so full of praise for the treatment he recieved.

I hope your wife is soon fully recovered and able to enjoy those lovely babies.

Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the best wishes. With respect, I didn't say that all Cypriot hospitals were bad, just my experience of them has been pretty awful. I do sympathise with all those that have had poor treatment either in the UK or Cyprus - I guess all institutions are fallible and sometimes have a run of bad luck - however, the surgeon who operated on my wife was clearly incompetent, but cushioned by the state system which is protective of its own and does seem to me to be xenophobic in allowing competition from better qualified staff from abroad. It is the same in state education where there are some really atrocious teachers and apallingly bad practices which are tolerated by the system which appears to be closed tight to 'foreign' competition.

Incompetent but tolerated professionals are able to keep their jobs owing to state system tolerance of 'average' performance. I have to say that the Cypriot celebration of the average and the tendency to hammer down those that strive for something better is my greatest disappointment of my expat experience. That said, the benefits of living here still outweigh the disadvanages, but I would welcome more competition and opening up the EU job markets to find more talented and experienced individuals in key positions.


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

kimonas said:


> Thanks for the best wishes. With respect, I didn't say that all Cypriot hospitals were bad, just my experience of them has been pretty awful. I do sympathise with all those that have had poor treatment either in the UK or Cyprus - I guess all institutions are fallible and sometimes have a run of bad luck - however, the surgeon who operated on my wife was clearly incompetent, but cushioned by the state system which is protective of its own and does seem to me to be xenophobic in allowing competition from better qualified staff from abroad. It is the same in state education where there are some really atrocious teachers and apallingly bad practices which are tolerated by the system which appears to be closed tight to 'foreign' competition.
> 
> Incompetent but tolerated professionals are able to keep their jobs owing to state system tolerance of 'average' performance. I have to say that the Cypriot celebration of the average and the tendency to hammer down those that strive for something better is my greatest disappointment of my expat experience. That said, the benefits of living here still outweigh the disadvanages, but I would welcome more competition and opening up the EU job markets to find more talented and experienced individuals in key positions.



Totally agree with your last comment ...... I really believe that healthcare here has to move forward and that new ideas must be embraced 

I wish your wife a speedy recovery and would be happy to talk to her if it would help

Linda


----------



## sally52 (Mar 15, 2009)

photogirl said:


> Hi
> 
> are there any nurses out over here that can tell me their experience in this field. i am currently in cyprus and need to get info on this subject.
> 
> thanks


Hi, I'm a registered nurse, been working in Paphos in a private hospital for 3 years now. I did'nt have any problems when I registered with the Ministery of Health in Nicosia, but they did require alot of paper work. And once you are registered which is free, it's easy to re new it.
Not sure what you want to know, but ask away and I will try and answer it for you
sally


----------

